# jumping and sudden excitement during walks



## JasperNY

Jasper is now 16mths old and has a great temperment. However, a couple months ago he started something odd during his walks. Every now and then he'll suddenly turn towards me (or whoever is walking him) and jump up towards my hands, trying to grab the leash. This sudden excitement can be caused by another dog barking at him, running to cross the street, or someone saying hello. It's difficult to calm him down once he gets going. A stern "no" or "leave it" will sometimes do the trick, other times, I just have to turn around and ignore him until he stops jumping or lets go of the leash. Very frustrating, potentially dangerous (especially for my wife) and also embarrassing since people passing by think he's being aggressive. We're using a prong collar (he's always been a puller...a topic for another post). Any thoughts on what may be causing this behavior or how to stop it? Would really appreciate your input.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Enzo does that sometimes. We kind of figure that it's like him having a zoomie, but on the leash, so when it happens, my husband will move out of the street on to the grass and run with him for a minute. He gets all waggy and then calms down. lol


----------



## lily101

my pup does that sometimes(she's 7 months old) and i have no idea why i just stop and make her sit and repeat this until she stops and it seems to be working for me......


----------



## beauindie

Gorgeous dog! Noah , 12months,also does this sometimes I also think it is because he is exited about something.


----------



## Gator

Holly, now 16 months, does the same thing. I outlined her behavior in another post in the "General Discussion" section today. She always had a case of the "zoomies" during our walks when she was much younger but this started up again in the past month or so - much more of a problem with a full set of adult teeth and 60+ pounds.

How does the prong collar work for you?


----------



## Dinozzo

My pup, Dino Ferrari ( 5 months old and 53 pounds already ) does the same thing. What I came up with is to first yank the leash like whip and end the walk immediately. I know its cruel to yank his leash but I have a kid with muscle problems who can barely support her own weight. She wants to walk the pup herself one day too. Anyways what works is the going home part. You jump on me and try to grab the leash = fun ends. A walk is one of the best things in civilized canine world. I'm conditioning him by yanking his leash first. As a reminder of what is to come, if you will. If he stops jumping and grabbing when the leash is yanked, we continue to walk. If he doesnt, we go home immediately even if I have to drag him. After 2 weeks of consistently doing this, he has got the message......well most of the time that is  They are smart dogs. They will test the boundaries and rules to see if they can get away with it from time to time. 

P.S. English is my second language so, I'm sorry for any mistakes.


----------



## Dinozzo

Sorry unrelated post but I just noticed Enzo Ferrari  My husband named our dog Dino Ferrari because he loves Classic Ferraris  He'll be so happy to hear about Enzo Ferrari.


----------



## Braccarius

Sounds like you have a very excited boy. Its extremely frustrating on walks but I think it is relatively normal. You have to redirect him onto something to get his attention back. For Miri I just stuff a ball in her yap. For Harley I usually pull out a treat and make him do a sit stay.


----------



## Mojoma

My dog Mojo does that too sometimes, he is 16 months old. When he does it, I will step on the leash and he will stop and calm down soon after that.


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55

I wish any of the above worked for me. Henry is almost 6 months old and he occasionally morphs into lunatic dog for me too on walks. He jumps up and bites hands, arms, clothes, his leash. I get so frustrated. I'm usually speed walking his butt all the way home, usually with him jumping and biting all the way. Walks aren't much fun right now. I just try to keep them short and keep trying to redirect his attention, but boy I have a goofball on my hands. I think he came with the puppy handbook on how to push ALL my buttons.


----------



## RedDogs

Something like this? Movement can be fun and provoke the dog to be more wild.

Another option is to...10', several minutes, some measurement BEFORE the place he gets wild...ask for a sit. Give a treat. Move 1-2 steps. Sit. Treat. And repeat until you''re safely past the trouble area.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Watch 4:33 in this video:


----------



## GinnyinPA

ElvisnHenry'sMom55 said:


> Walks aren't much fun right now. I just try to keep them short and keep trying to redirect his attention.


Could the fact that the walks are so short be part of the problem? Is he getting enough exercise? I've noticed with Ben that when he gets frustrated he is more likely to go bonkers. It's like he has no way of telling us he's not happy except to go crazy. Usually it's harmless zooming, but occasionally he does the biting and jumping thing. Saying NO, then turning away and standing like a statue will usually calm him down. 

i.e. Once when working on loose leash walking we were turning and stopping and zig zagging all over the place. He got really upset at the crazy walking and started jumping and biting. On a normal walk, where we are going a couple of miles, that never happens.


----------



## jackie_hubert

As you can see from the video frustration and excitement is a trigger for cosmo too. "You say I am not allowed to drink from the mudhole, well look what I can do!"


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55

GinnyinPA said:


> Could the fact that the walks are so short be part of the problem? Is he getting enough exercise? I've noticed with Ben that when he gets frustrated he is more likely to go bonkers. It's like he has no way of telling us he's not happy except to go crazy. Usually it's harmless zooming, but occasionally he does the biting and jumping thing. Saying NO, then turning away and standing like a statue will usually calm him down.
> 
> i.e. Once when working on loose leash walking we were turning and stopping and zig zagging all over the place. He got really upset at the crazy walking and started jumping and biting. On a normal walk, where we are going a couple of miles, that never happens.


I'm thinking that it's not that we're doing walks at shorter increments because he did it on long walks too. I think he just gets the "goofies" now and then. Sometimes, just standing still will work, but usually it's hard to stand still when my arm and clothes are in his mouth. It hurts.


----------



## vbud88

bolo is 5 months, hes great off the leash loves running round fields etc but the walk home on the leash can be a nightmare he will jump up and bite me bite the leash,i was hoping it would stop when he gets all his adult teeth


----------



## Nash1128

ElvisnHenry'sMom55 said:


> I wish any of the above worked for me. Henry is almost 6 months old and he occasionally morphs into lunatic dog for me too on walks. He jumps up and bites hands, arms, clothes, his leash. I get so frustrated. I'm usually speed walking his butt all the way home, usually with him jumping and biting all the way. Walks aren't much fun right now. I just try to keep them short and keep trying to redirect his attention, but boy I have a goofball on my hands. I think he came with the puppy handbook on how to push ALL my buttons.


Hi! This sounds exactly like my 10 month old Nash. He goes crazy on walks and jumps at me and bites me and nothing gets him to calm down. I end up speed walking home with him jumping at me the whole way. It is very embarrassing since I live on a busy street and cars are slowing down and looking at the craziness.

Any suggestion on what to do? It seems you posted something very similar and I am curious if it will ever stop?


----------

